# General > Pets Corner >  In need of help/advice...Anything!

## ShelleyCowie

Hello all! 

Me again!  :Smile:  

This last 2 weeks or so Brenon's fur has been changing. Been getting really long and alot more fluffy. 

Since this has been happening my asthma has been extremelly bad. So much that im taking my inhaler up to 15 times a day instead of my normal 1 or 2! This really is not good. There is nothing the doctor can prescribe and i cant get stronger inhalers because they are as strong as i can get. 

Its not just me but my partners asthma has been getting a bit worse too since his fur has changed. 

Im really struggling to breath. 

So can anybody recommend any home remedies that we can maybe try? Because if it keeps going like this the worst thing possible may have to come into practice. But i dont want it to get to rehoming him. 

Thanks all.

----------


## teenybash

Poor you Shelley but, it does sound as if it is Brenon that is causing your asthma to flair up so badly, coupled with it being hay fever season. I don't know of anything that would help but, you could try a crushed clove of garlic, put in a mug and pour over boiling water and breath in the steam just simply by holding it like you would a cuppa.....it helps some folks but not all and it won't do you any harm.
If it does come to rehoming you will find him the best but it may not come to that. :Smile:

----------


## carasmam

Does Brenon go outside or is he a house cat?  I used to sneeze when my parents cat came in because he was probably covered in pollen.  
Could you try grooming him, since he is young he may take to it no problem and it might help your asthma if there are less hairs being cast around the room - not that I am saying you dont hoover  ::   ::

----------


## Fran

There is a liquid, i cant think of the name, that you rub along the fur and it prevents humans from sneezing etc etc. It is highly recommended for people with asthma. pHONE BOOTS AND ASK THE PHARMACIST. SORRY I CANT REMEMBER THE NAME BUT I KNOW OF SOMEONE WHO USED IT ON THEIR CAT AND HER ASTHMA improved considerably. It helps all human allergies.

----------


## Liz

> There is a liquid, i cant think of the name, that you rub along the fur and it prevents humans from sneezing etc etc. It is highly recommended for people with asthma. pHONE BOOTS AND ASK THE PHARMACIST. SORRY I CANT REMEMBER THE NAME BUT I KNOW OF SOMEONE WHO USED IT ON THEIR CAT AND HER ASTHMA improved considerably. It helps all human allergies.


It may be Petal Cleanse you are thinking of Fran? This would definitely be worth a try Shelley as it is often the dander that is the problem.

Carasmam has made a good point as well that there could be pollen in Brenon's coat which is affecting your asthma.

It could be worth getting an ioniser pet brush as this will really clean Brenon't coat and hopefully remove irritants.

Homeopathic remedies can be used successfully and I will ask the homeopath I use what he suggests and let you know what he says Shelley.

My own asthma is worse just now and I think it is the pollen which is the cause.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Thanks guys! I have tried the thing you said teenybash and i still sound like a harmonica! lol. Tried it yesterday and today

The only problem with some homeopathic (sp) remedies is that a few will interfear with my inhaler i was told.  ::

----------


## Liz

> The only problem with some homeopathic (sp) remedies is that a few will interfear with my inhaler i was told.


They shouldn't but I will check. Have you tried rubbing something like Vick on your chest, throat under your nose? I find this helps a wee bit.

I empathise with you as it is really awful when asthma is bad. :Frown:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> They shouldn't but I will check. Have you tried rubbing something like Vick on your chest, throat under your nose? I find this helps a wee bit.
> 
> I empathise with you as it is really awful when asthma is bad.


Yeah and i had a vicks nasal inhaler thing. Tried sprays, anti-histamines...everything!  ::  

Im going back to see the asthma nurse tomorrow because its so bad. When i am out im not so bad. But when i am in the house (obviously with his hairs everywhere) then thats when im worse. 

We worry about my OH's son aswell because he has quite bad coughing/breathing problems as it is.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Just a wee update. 

Been to the asthma clinic today. I have been told my lung capacity is dropping and near the danger zone. 

I have to make a very hard desicion, either i get an oxygen machine for a few hours a day or say goodbye to brenon.  ::  

Its really hard, im off to have a think and a good cry. Its heartbreaking thinking of it. 

Im sure you all know how im feeling anyway.

----------


## Fran

Oh my god, what a dilema you have, what a decision to make.
Did they do an allergy test to see if doghair is making you worse?
No one can tell you what decision to make. I am just thinking if it was me (I have lung problems and a dog) I just would not know what to do. Do you have a friend nearby who could have your dog for a few days to see how you get on without doghair.? Pity you cant shave him if that would be the answer.Have you asked the vet for advice? Have you googled about this?
I do wish you luck with such a terrible decision.
thinking of you and brenan.
Just a thought, my friend has lung problems and is on oxygen full-time now and she has a collie dog.

----------


## Allsorts

Huge hugs as that is such a hard thing to have to think about as I know you love him to bits.  
loads of love

----------


## cuddlepop

Shelly my thoughts are with you and I wish there was other alternatives for you to choose from.

Think we're all having a wee "greet" with you. ::  

When my Gp thought my allergy was being brought on by the dogs I was distraught as I honestly would feel lost without them.
Thankfully my results came back informing me I've got a dust allergy.Have you been tested for this as this too can make asthma worse.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Thanks for the kind words all and the PM's i have recieved. Very kind of you all.

Fran, brenon is a kitten lol. 

I have not been round many cats in my life so had never seen any problems. Fintan is a short hair, brenon is completely different. 

Its worth getting an allergy test i thought too, but my nurse was quite concerned about my immediate health because of the problems im having just now. 

My breathing is restricting what i can do with my son, Athrun. And he is 7 months old and full of beans!! Im 20 and meant to be able to keep up with this. 

Boo hoo!  ::  Still trying to make a decision. But as some have stated in the PM's i recieved my health comes first. And i dont want it to get critical before its too late because of the attacks im having. 

Thanks again all!  :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Shelley wish there was something I could say to make you feel better and a magic wand to chase your asthma away. It's after midnight and todays another day..............your little Brenon will be fine but, you do have to put your health first for the sake of Athrun....Bless you and thinking of you. :Frown:

----------


## balto

shelley, how i feel for you, as you love that little guy, but you other little man aka athrun, needs his mum healthy, if the situation arises brennon would find a loving home.  thinking of you.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

We have talked it over, i am going to give it 1 week to see if i improve at all with him being outside more. I have left the back door open all afternoon and he has been mucking around in the garden. 

Hopefully i will see an improvement. If not then obviously we will have to think of rehoming him. 

Its so sad! But fingers crossed please folks!

----------


## Bradcon

Ohh   Shelley thats not good news.   

My asthma has been playing up a lot over the last 4 to 6 weeks as well.   I have got 2 cats and have had them for 15 yrs now.    I don't know why is is playing up, but I also know of a few others who are having probs too.   Maybe it is something in the air.   

I hope and pray that things will get better over the next week.    Brennon is such a lovely cat.

----------


## teenybash

Got fingers,arms, legs, toes and eyes crossed for you Shelley.....couldn't quite manage the ears.. :: 

Seriously will be hoping and wishing and hoping again all turns out well.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Thanks for all the kind words and PM's everybody! its really nice of u all! 

Good to know i have all your support!  ::  

Keep it all crossed teenybash!  :Wink: 

Cheers!

----------


## carasmam

Everything crossed here too Shelley, a few people have said there is something in the air this year and hayfever etc is worse than usual.

Hope you get a solution soon  :Smile:

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

i could suggest an ozone generator it will make all the dust etc.. in the ain fall to the surface

as long as you dust regular so its not building up on the surfaces and make sure there is some sort of air flow in the house like leave a kitchen window on the latch it will help alot

my house mate is asthmatic and i got one to rid the dog smell out the house and the house smells hotel fresh they are used in hotels to give the fresh smell

mine cost £40 but you can get cheaper ones, i suggest the £40 range tho so its worth the cash and you just need to hover the generator once a month

i suggest trying it before you rid of your pet £40 isnt much if you can then keep the pet

like i said my house mate is asthmatic and it doesnt bother him so if people try to put you off saying its bad for you its lies dont listen to them i know a few people who has them to get rid of the dog smell in the house thats how i came across them

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> i could suggest an ozone generator it will make all the dust etc.. in the ain fall to the surface
> 
> as long as you dust regular so its not building up on the surfaces and make sure there is some sort of air flow in the house like leave a kitchen window on the latch it will help alot
> 
> my house mate is asthmatic and i got one to rid the dog smell out the house and the house smells hotel fresh they are used in hotels to give the fresh smell
> 
> mine cost £40 but you can get cheaper ones, i suggest the £40 range tho so its worth the cash and you just need to hover the generator once a month
> 
> i suggest trying it before you rid of your pet £40 isnt much if you can then keep the pet
> ...


Thanks for the advice. But i most certainly can not afford £40 for something that is not essential since im not working. 

My back door is often open anyway. At least for a few hours. 

I have found that having him outside for a while today im finding it a bit better already.

----------


## greenasiamcabbagelooking

i maybe missed your post about quitting, but have you stopped smoking yet Shelley ?

----------


## Vistravi

Aww no shelley!!!! You looked so hard for him and waited for so long for him :: 

Can understand wanting to keep rehoming brennon as a last resort. i could never rehome Caramel it would break my heart to give my baby away to someone else. I would miss Taj but i haven't had him long enough to be as attached as i am to Caramel. She's gona be my baby forever.

Glad that having him outside is helping. You may be allergic to his long hair as i'm sure you told me his siblings are long haired??? ::  Can't mind now. lol

Unfortunatly the harsh truth is that if your asthma doesn't improve then you have to rehome him for you and Athruns sake. He needs his mummy well and able to stop his mischief :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> i maybe missed your post about quitting, but have you stopped smoking yet Shelley ?


Excuse u but is that really any of your business! Maybe i have, maybe i have not. U choose because you seem so interested. 




> Aww no shelley!!!! You looked so hard for him and waited for so long for him
> 
> Can understand wanting to keep rehoming brennon as a last resort. i could never rehome Caramel it would break my heart to give my baby away to someone else. I would miss Taj but i haven't had him long enough to be as attached as i am to Caramel. She's gona be my baby forever.
> 
> Glad that having him outside is helping. You may be allergic to his long hair as i'm sure you told me his siblings are long haired??? Can't mind now. lol
> 
> Unfortunatly the harsh truth is that if your asthma doesn't improve then you have to rehome him for you and Athruns sake. He needs his mummy well and able to stop his mischief


I know vistravi, i was like a little girl on christmas day! (like i was last christmas lol) 

Its working good having him out. He was out for ages today chasing the birdies so he is glad to be out! 

Im also going to the doctors next week to get an allergy test done. Just incase. 

But im sure everything is going to be ok.

----------


## greenasiamcabbagelooking

> Excuse u but is that really any of your business! Maybe i have, maybe i have not. U choose because you seem so interested.


er, excuse me, but you made it my business when you posted on a public forum how bad your asthma is, while previously posting on the same public forum that you're a smoker.

from your answer i'm guessing you haven't stopped.

don't take my response as a criticism, you want to smoke ? be my guest, 
but if you stopped, your asthma would definately improve and you might be able to keep the cat.

----------


## greenasiamcabbagelooking

*In need of help/advice...Anything!


when asking for help/advice, you should specify in the post that the help/advice needs to suit you and that you will ignore any help/advice that doesn't pamper you.

lets not make a drama out of this. you want advice ?  stop smoking and invest in an ozone generator that GWTT suggested from the fag money you save.


*

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> *In need of help/advice...Anything!*
> 
> 
> *when asking for help/advice, you should specify in the post that the help/advice needs to suit you and that you will ignore any help/advice that doesn't pamper you.
> 
> lets not make a drama out of this. you want advice ? stop smoking and invest in an ozone generator that GWTT suggested from the fag money you save.
> 
> *


im ignoring nothing. Buying anything like an ozone generator is up to me. i do NOT have the money for this. Same as i have the money for *nothing* else! 

I do not work so how am i supposed to buy things for myself. Infact it is none of your business. I asked for advice, not a life guru telling me what to do! 

I have to buy my son clothes and things first!!  ::

----------


## angusk2

on a lighter note you could try making your boyfriend shave you could be alergic to his face rug!! lol

----------


## Iffy

I really think you should back off, greenasimcabbagelooking....

Shelley is NOT a bad person, so PLEASE stop making her out to be !!!

She's a young lassie with a wee boy (OH, NOT forgetting the "zoo"  ::  )
and I KNOW from experience how difficult it is to try and stop smoking - YES!!! EVEN for health benefits !!!!

Personally I'd buy her that air-conditioner thingy that GWTT suggested, but, I'd know she would never accept my offer !!!

JUST TRY TO BE A BIT MORE THOUGHTFUL OF HER CIRCUMSTANCES EH ??? ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Smoking can be the cause of many an ailment but in your case Shelly its not wholly to blame in your asthma attack.

Its easy for us non smokers to tell you to stop as we've never been addicted to nicotine.

Stopping smoking is for another thread. :: 

Hope your feeling better today. :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Thanks for the words folks. 

AngusK2 i dont think he would shave that face rug for anyone! Surely you know him then!??  ::  Unlucky for u if u do! lol. 

Im phoning the doctors tomorrow to get allergy tests done aswell. Never had time today between going to toddlers then kids sports day. 

Anyways.....

Brenon is taking well to going outside. He really likes it, chasing the birdies even though he has no hope of getting to them. Silly kitty! My inhaler intake has reduced slightly so fingers crossed this is helping.  ::

----------


## greenasiamcabbagelooking

apologies if Shelley et al took offence from my post, i am not suggesting that she's a bad person,  just a drama queen.

i was a very heavy smoker for more years than Shelley's been alive, but i stopped using NRT, willpower and the kids nagging me. i know how hard it is to quit.

Shelley, i think i touched a nerve  by suggesting you stop smoking, i know you don't need a life guru, but at the end of the day, you did ask for advice.  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> apologies if Shelley et al took offence from my post, i am not suggesting that she's a bad person, just a drama queen.
> 
> i was a very heavy smoker for more years than Shelley's been alive, but i stopped using NRT, willpower and the kids nagging me. i know how hard it is to quit.
> 
> Shelley, i think i touched a nerve by suggesting you stop smoking, i know you don't need a life guru, but at the end of the day, you did ask for advice.


Nope, you cant reach my nerves im afraid! But im far from a drama queen. Ur judging by reading writing on here!  ::  Typical. 

Never mind, im off to smoke a trillion fags, see if i feel better lol.

----------


## SunnyChick

Just skimmed this post, and although I can't officer a solution, I just wanted to say that as a fellow athsmatic..... life just isn't enjoyable when you are wheezing and fighting for breath.  

Hugs.

----------


## TBH

Why all the hullabaloo about a poster suggesting that an asthmatic give up smoking, hardly the crime of the century and rather good advice.

----------


## Liz

This could be worth a try http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nasaleze-natur...3%3A1|294%3A50

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Just a quick update folks! 

Brenon loves being outdoors! Struggle to get him to come in for a sleep actually. My asthma has improved so much! 

Brenon also actually stayed out last night. I could not see him in the garden when i went to bed. But when i came down in the morning he was here. He has learned to get over the walls but i have watched from my bedroom window and Fintan stays with him. (How cute is that) 

So all is going just great! And i think being out has calmed him down alot too! He still chases your feet tho! Lol!

----------


## teenybash

Shelley this is just such great news that all has worked out so well....Brenon sounds as if he is having a whale of a time out in the big wide world...........Good for you having the patience and wisdom to find the solution. Glad your asthma is settling and all going well.....just the little monkey to sort out and all will be perfect :Wink:  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Shelley this is just such great news that all has worked out so well....Brenon sounds as if he is having a whale of a time out in the big wide world...........Good for you having the patience and wisdom to find the solution. Glad your asthma is settling and all going well.....just the little monkey to sort out and all will be perfect


Thanks Teenybash! yeah he really loves the outdoors! Chasing flys and shadows! And i was delighted that he knew where home was even when he went over the walls and that. Ats ma boy! Such a big sook til me! lol! 

Aye that monkey! He is growin fast!  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats great news you can keep your cat and he gets the benifit of being foot loose and fancy free. :Wink: 

I know you've not got hayfever but it has ben suggested you rub your animals down when they come in as this will trap the pollen so its less of an irritant. :Grin:

----------

